# Newbie, Hey everyone!



## KyJef (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys, Im new to this forum and in search of some info...Here is my current "supplement stack" Any suggestions, criticisms, or ideas are greatly appreciated.

First, heres a bit about me. I am 33 y.o. male, have trained pretty regularly most of my life, a bit soft, 18% bodyfat, 225lbs, 6' ,training 5 days a week. Morning run or biking, evening resistance training. In the last two weeks have really cleaned up my diet, consisting of 5 meals a day of whole foods, all natural, if it hasnt been around for at least 200 years I dont eat it. Last week got my family Doctor to prescribe me test cyp, i am doing 400mg a week, along with cem products.

I have never really used supplements much except 15yrs ago when I played football in college, and I now things have changed alot. Here is my current supplement stack...

Nitro Core 24 upon waking, post workout and before bedtime, 1 scoop.

Super Pump 250 pre-workout.

Animal pack upon waking and post workout.

I am also using CEM products "Stane", and their "Thermo Plus Kit" which is cle, keto, and t3.

So far I feel reall good. My goal is to really tighten up, I am satisfied where I am muscle wise, sure everyone wants more, but primarily I want to drop Bf asap...any feedback is appreciated.

MODS... I hope I posted this in the right place, if not, excuse my ignorance.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

KyJef welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------

